# JavaFX als Bundles ausliefern



## palador (5. Mrz 2012)

Hallo Community,

ich brauche mal euren Rat zu Lizenzgeschichten. Ich möchte in Zukunft viel mir JavaFX 2 arbeiten. Da ich auch mit OSGi arbeite, habe ich mir verschiedene Bundles zusammengebaut, die die Runtime bereitstellen. Eines enthällt die jfxrt.jar, die anderen beiden sind Fragmentbundles und enthalten die Binaries (dlls) für jeweils Windows x86 und x64.

Jetzt meine Frage: ist es überhaupt erlaubt, die Bundles innerhalb von OpenSource-projekten auszuliefern? Wenn ja, muss ich da irgentwelche Texte in oder neben meine Bundles legen, wo drinne steht, dass das aller meiste davon nicht von mir ist? JavaFX wird unter der gleichen Lizenz bereitgestellt wie Java SE.

hier nochmal grob der aufbau der bundles:

javafx2.core.jar
\
 + META-INF
 \ - MANIFEST.MF
 - jfxrt.jar

javafx2.w32.w32.x86.jar
\
 + META-INF
 \ - MANIFEST.MF
 - WebPaneJava.dll
 - decora-d3d.dll
 - ........ dlls dlls dlls

Wenn alles klappen (sollte) sage ich auch gleich bescheid, wo die Bundles liegen und schreibe noch ein kleines Tutorial zur verwendung.

MfG
Palador


----------



## Paddelpirat (5. Mrz 2012)

Wieso willst du den Benutzer nicht einfach die Runtime ordentlich installieren lassen? Finde z.B. JNLP-Dateien eigentlich ganz gut, weil sie dem Benutzer sagen, was er zu installieren hat.


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (6. Mrz 2012)

JavaFX ist seit der JRE 7.0_02 in der Runtime mit dabei. Wieso machst Du nicht einfach eine aktuelle Runtime zur Voraussetzung und hast dadurch automatisch auch JavaFX verfügbar?

Quelle:
JavaFX FAQ


----------



## palador (6. Mrz 2012)

So wies aussieht ist JavaFX immer noch optional. 





> When Java SE 8 reaches General Availability (GA), the JavaFX Runtime will become part of the Oracle JRE.



Aber ich werde trotzdem davon absehen die bundles zu verwenden, weil ich angst davor habe dass sich diese mit einer bestehenden JavaFX installation beissen.


----------



## Paddelpirat (6. Mrz 2012)

Ja rein theoretisch ist JavaFX noch optional, aber wenn du bei den neuen Installern immer nur auf next klickst, dann wird auch JavaFX installiert.


----------

